# Traversing my music collection



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

So, I have acquired a ridiculous amount of music in the last two years as a new classical music fan. I have barely scratched the listening surface of most of it. I have taken 6 or 12 month "spending freezes" previously, mainly with the goal of saving money. But now I am really challenging myself. I plan to take a longer hiatus to really focus on and enjoy the music I already own. To really learn it. Classical and non-classical.

This isn't to say I won't do ANY exploring outside of my own music. If I'm inclined to listen to something on YouTube or something similar I will. And if a family member feels compelled to buy me music for a present, I never turn it down! haha.

So this blog will be a little commentary on my exploration. And practically will help keep track of what I've already listened to! I intended to go alphabetically, but for some reason I can't get that organization in my iTunes, it groups my albums alphabetical by artist only. So, I may write a lot about a particular album, or relatively little. Depends on how the mood strikes me. I'm not deeply analytical so don't expect too much of that.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I look forward to reading about it! I hope you enjoy exploring your music - and you are analytical. So tell us what you think, when you start...


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Great idea Sonata. It looks like we share some taste in music so I will look forward reading your comments and analysis of your music.


----------

